# What is mace?



## spork (Jul 30, 2010)

Sometimes I plan a weekend meal by effectively throwing one of my cookbooks in the air and seeing where it lands.  So I'm making a cream based soup of leeks and oatmeal called _Brotchan Roy_ that's traditionally Irish.  Not exactly summery, but it looks delicious in my cookbook.  I bought the leeks and a fresh bunch of parsley, am going to use cupboard granola lightly sweetened with cane sugar and a dash of Tabasco for my own personal touch.  

The recipe calls for a "pinch of ground mace."  What the?!  In all my years, including a decade of dedication to the Food Channel, I had never heard of such a thing.  Is it a spice? an herb? a chemical ursine repellent?  So, anyway, I also bought a jar of the stuff.  It tastes oddly medicinal...


----------



## kadesma (Jul 31, 2010)

spork said:


> Sometimes I plan a weekend meal by effectively throwing one of my cookbooks in the air and seeing where it lands.  So I'm making a cream based soup of leeks and oatmeal called _Brotchan Roy_ that's traditionally Irish.  Not exactly summery, but it looks delicious in my cookbook.  I bought the leeks and a fresh bunch of parsley, am going to use cupboard granola lightly sweetened with cane sugar and a dash of Tabasco for my own personal touch.
> 
> The recipe calls for a "pinch of ground mace."  What the?!  In all my years, including a decade of dedication to the Food Channel, I had never heard of such a thing.  Is it a spice? an herb? a chemical ursine repellent?  So, anyway, I also bought a jar of the stuff.  It tastes oddly medicinal...


Mace is the outter layer of nutmeg, It is a milder form. I can tell you it will take over if you use to much. So use a light hand.
kadesma


----------



## spork (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, kadesma.  I tasted it again and yes, it is nutmeg.  Makes sense; it's often paired with cream.  Per recipe, I will use a pinch.


----------

